# 94 Altima Engine Loses Power Intermittently



## Reddog23 (Dec 23, 2010)

My daughter’s ‘94 Altima has recently begun losing power intermittently. The check engine light will come on at the same time the engine loses power. When I back off the accelerator for a second and reapply pressure, the check engine light goes out and the engine runs fine. After a few minutes, it will do it again. It doesn’t matter if I’m cruising on the interstate, driving in stop-and-go traffic, or idling at a traffic light. I took it to AutoZone to get the codes read, but they said the car was too old for their equipment to read. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

There's an Altima manual here:
Nissan Service Manuals
That type of problem is going to be a real crap shoot. A hundred different things could cause it.
Which engine? What kind of mod's? Mileage? Work done recently? Does the CEL come on solid or blink?


----------



## Reddog23 (Dec 23, 2010)

I was afraid of that. The engine is KA24DE. It has over 213K miles. It's a basic sedan, so there are no mods that I know of. The only work that has been done to it recently is a replacement of the lower engine mounts. The CEL comes on steady when the problem appears but then goes out as soon as the problem goes away. Thanks for your interest in helping.


----------

